# Boveda 65% or 69%



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a new 100 count humidor and also a small one for some Acids and couple other infused sticks. I currently use the drymistat tubes but want to change to Boveda paks. I want the RH to be 65% so don't know which ones to buy 65 or 69. Boveda says that your RH could be 5% lower in a wood humi. My plan is to buy a 12 pak and use 4 paks in the 100 and 2 in the smaller box and to keep the other 6 as replacements.
Suggestions please....


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

My 7L Tupperdors each have about 60 sticks in two cedar trays. I'm storing between 60-65 degrees and maintain 62%-63% with a pair of 60g, 65% Bovedas in each.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Tony after the humidor is well seasoned, it's going to depend on how well the seal is. My 100 ct Humidor 1/2 full with 4 65% Boveda packs held a perfect 65% at 76 degrees F. I couldn't keep it any colder in the S Fla weather, especially this year where it's going to be 87 degrees on New Years Eve. :frown2:


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I think I will try the 65% paks. Man smoking cigars is killing my wallet! lol. So now I have 3 expensive hobbies.. dragster, single malts and cigars! But hey now I can go 195 mph in the dragster then when done for the day, have a glass of Oban or McCallan and a good smoke!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I think the 65% packs will serve you well. I have a small humidor and several tuperdors and they work well for me.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Guys, not to hijack the thread, but a side question...do ya just toss the Bovedas in with the smokes, or do you get one of those metal or wood racks to keep them off the product...reason I ask is that I'm thinking about going to Boveda, and if they are contacting the cigars, it seems to me that they would not provide even humidification. Or...am I over-thinking this?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Guys, not to hijack the thread, but a side question...do ya just toss the Bovedas in with the smokes, or do you get one of those metal or wood racks to keep them off the product...reason I ask is that I'm thinking about going to Boveda, and if they are contacting the cigars, it seems to me that they would not provide even humidification. Or...am I over-thinking this?


I just toss mine in but I'm no expert. Have never even slept at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> I think I will try the 65% paks. *Man smoking cigars is killing my wallet!* lol. So now I have 3 expensive hobbies.. dragster, single malts and cigars! But hey now I can go 195 mph in the dragster then when done for the day, have a glass of Oban or McCallan and a good smoke!


Yeah, it can be expensive but there are some things that will help control the costs:

When you fill up the 100 ct humidor (it'll happen), set up a tupperdor for out of sight storage. Lot of things can be used, lot of threads here on it. Actually works better than a wood humidor, at a fraction of the cost.
Buy your sticks online. Lot of good sites, I recently discovered Famous-Smoke.com and its related site CigarMonster.com. Both have excellent prices, but Cigar Monster's 'Mashup' prices are phenomenal. As an example, last night I bought a five-pack of Oliva Serie G Toros...for $18.98, with free shipping. That's about half of what they go for locally. Spend more than $50, and you get another 15% off by using promo code PUFF15
Even though Boveda says their packets can't be recharged, they can be. When one starts to feel grainy instead of squishy, put it into a ziplock bag with a very damp sponge; in a week or so it'll be good to go (keep the sponge very damp). Or soak it in distilled water for a few days, and dry it off before using. (And just toss the Bovedas in...perfectly OK if they touch your cigars)


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> I think I will try the 65% paks. Man smoking cigars is killing my wallet! lol. So now I have 3 expensive hobbies.. dragster, single malts and cigars! But hey now I can go 195 mph in the dragster then when done for the day, have a glass of Oban or McCallan and a good smoke!


Hey @TonyB6255 since you race dragsters, ever get a chance to meet the Kalittas? Connie used to own the cargo Airline I used to work for when I lived in Atlanta. He was definitely a memorable character, always had a good story to tell.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Hey @*TonyB6255* since you race dragsters, ever get a chance to meet the Kalittas? Connie used to own the cargo Airline I used to work for when I lived in Atlanta. He was definitely a memorable character, always had a good story to tell.


Yeah but it's not like we hang out. I run the Seattle National Event and have met most of the Pro racers.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

TonyB6255 said:


> I have a new 100 count humidor and also a small one for some Acids and couple other infused sticks. I currently use the drymistat tubes but want to change to Boveda paks. I want the RH to be 65% so don't know which ones to buy 65 or 69. Boveda says that your RH could be 5% lower in a wood humi. My plan is to buy a 12 pak and use 4 paks in the 100 and 2 in the smaller box and to keep the other 6 as replacements.
> Suggestions please....


If you use the "extra" 6 from the start, instead of as replacements, all of the Bovedas will last much longer, and as was stated before, you can recharge them all anyway. "Overdoing it" is the way to go IMO, that way you don't come home and check on things one day to realize that damn, your Bovedas are all flat. Some will lose squishiness faster than others, at that point, I rotate them, or recharge. You know, the ones in the middle of the stash will stay longer than those near the top- that sorta thing

also - I say go 65% - and if you're getting new cigars in that are pretty wet, they'll actually help "recharge" the Bovedas while they are brought down to your normal (65) RH, which will help offset losing RH when you open the humi, leakage, etc.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Sean. That makes sense. I ended up getting a bulk of 20 65%, I figure as they start to "go away" I can recharge those and put new ones in.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

TonyB6255 said:


> Thanks Sean. That makes sense. I ended up getting a bulk of 20 65%, I figure as they start to "go away" I can recharge those and put new ones in.


I've found that recharging before they become too dry, and "chunky" is best. Some that were flat and you could feel the balls inside them didn't recharge as well as those that still had some squish left in em.


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I've found that *recharging before they become too dry, and "chunky" is best*. Some that were flat and you could feel the balls inside them didn't recharge as well as those that still had some squish left in em.


I think you're right. But even doing that, I'm still fining that each time I recharge, they're just a little less squishy than they were last time; there might be a limit to the number of recharges one will have. Still better than buying a new one each time though.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I figure if I can recharge each set for rotation once I would be good with that. That would be around 8 months worth of hydration. If I could get to recharges per set, even better.


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

Quixk questions about cigars being "wet" after shipment. Why are they considered "wet"?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Some places keep their smokes at a high rh before shipping, so they don't arrive to you "dry"...think about it ,when you open the box, you want some squeeze to your cigars. Alot of us keep our smokes 65rh and lower. Not alot of sqeezability (if that's a word) in our smokes. Takes a couple of weeks to acclimate from 70 something to 60 something. More confused? You're welcome


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

drunktoad said:


> Quixk questions about cigars being "wet" after shipment. Why are they considered "wet"?


Over-humidified = wet


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Over-humidified = wet


3 words and it was a better explanation than my ramblings. .well done sir


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Some places keep their smokes at a high rh before shipping, so they don't arrive to you "dry"...think about it ,when you open the box, you want some squeeze to your cigars. Alot of us keep our smokes 65rh and lower. Not alot of sqeezability (if that's a word) in our smokes. Takes a couple of weeks to acclimate from 70 something to 60 something. More confused? You're welcome


makes sense. im just confused as to when i can smoke my stash!! just recently received my first online order. So ill wait till they aren't as "spongy"

cheers


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

anyone of you have experience ordering from atlanticcigar? if so, how long did you wait for them to smoke?

it'll be nice when i get so many sticks and humi's that i won't need to dig in the new stash and ill have a tupperdor full of 3 month old sticks!!!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

drunktoad said:


> anyone of you have experience ordering from atlanticcigar? if so, how long did you wait for them to smoke?
> 
> it'll be nice when i get so many sticks and humi's that i won't need to dig in the new stash and ill have a tupperdor full of 3 month old sticks!!!!


Optimally you should let them fully acclimate. But if you want a cigar by all means grab, clip, light and smoke one. If you experience any difficulty keeping it lit, wavy burn and any bitter acrid taste, that is what greatly improves as the rest and acclimate.

A couple of years ago here on PUFF several of the members checked their new online orders checked the Rh of purchases and they averaged 67-68. Not really as over humidified as is otter portrayed on forums. Go ahead and enjoy a cigar. You've earned it!


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Optimally you should let them fully acclimate. But if you want a cigar by all means grab, clip, light and smoke one. If you experience any difficulty keeping it lit, wavy burn and any bitter acrid taste, that is what greatly improves as the rest and acclimate.
> 
> A couple of years ago here on PUFF several of the members checked their new online orders checked the Rh of purchases and they averaged 67-68. Not really as over humidified as is otter portrayed on forums. Go ahead and enjoy a cigar. You've earned it!


Thanks @Old Smokey, that cleared a lot of my hesitation!

Cheers


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I bought a couple 5ers of punishers awhile back. I barely had em unwrapped and had one fired up, it was awesome. So I let em acclimate for a few months, it's not an everyday kinda smoke, and none have been as good as the first one. Don't get me wrong they're still good. But from what I can guess my lower rh may have zapped some of its strength when oils dried out a bit.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

From my first post to now, I think I could already use a bigger humidor. I've got 15 Acids plus 20 cigarillos in my small box so it's pretty full, and about 45 in my 100 box.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep, or doesn't take long to out grow what you originally thought would be plenty big. Welcome to the club buddy. When your wondering what the hell to do with the smokes you ordered, knowing you have no room, it officially makes you one of us. .congratulations or condolences.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

That is VERY true and it happens way before you you even realize it.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> That is VERY true and it happens way before you you even realize it.


Yep, It's happening already. Too many good deals and not enough room.


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

Man i wish i lived in the states to take advantage of all the deals!!


----------



## narc83 (Dec 16, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> From my first post to now, I think I could already use a bigger humidor. I've got 15 Acids plus 20 cigarillos in my small box so it's pretty full, and about 45 in my 100 box.


Lol, is it a 20 ct or is it even punier? I got the Acid tin a while back (9 cigars + 5 c-notes) and placed it with a bunch of Victor Sinclairs 55s. I don't care about contaminating the VS so i stuffed it full of acids.

Acids are super fun for awhile but i've found that i only really enjoyed the Atom, Cold infusion, and the kuba kuba. The other Acid tend to be very forgettable.

The hoopla about not storing Acids with regular cigars is only valid if you have a bunch of "expensive" cigars and that you hate "flavored/infused" cigars. Personally i wouldn't mind my RP decades and LGC Mi amor tasting a little more like a kuba kuba.

I found that with Cat litter (pucks and cohiba tube with holes are completely filled with KL) and w/the cello on that there is zero transfer of taste to regular cigars. I stored prime times in another 20 ct and while the box has a tiny cherry aroma the KL is slowly "purifying" the smell. Yes, I really did try to get some of the VS to taste like a cherry prime time ;(

Puff let me down, Everyone here made it seem that storing flavored cigars would instantly flavor normal cigars but its clearly not a fast process. KL does deodorize and the cello is highly effective at containing flavors/tastes.

...He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone...

The extra ordinary larry at the far top is the last hold out of the Acid tin

btw, i think acids taste way better at higher Rh because the infusion seems to come out best at 72 RH (or preserves the best). I tried the kuba kuba that came in my tin (3 weeks at 72 rh) and the g-fresh (69 rh) and the taste was noticeably better at the higher Rh. The same i remember with the two blondies. I like the G-fresh line of acids since they don't need to take up space in my humidor.

So my vote is with 69 RH and not the 65 RH


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

^ More bad advice. Infused cigars will definitely taint non-infused cigars over the long-run. 

The guys who've been at this a long time speak from long-term experience. Some noobs think they know-it-all after a few months in the game. 

Cigar development is a long-term "algorithm". Who do you want to listen to?


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> ^ More bad advice. Infused cigars will definitely taint non-infused cigars over the long-run.
> 
> The guys who've been at this a long time speak from long-term experience. Some noobs think they know-it-all after a few months in the game.
> 
> Cigar development is a long-term "algorithm". Who do you want to listen to?


 I have them separated and will continue to do so. I have 5 Cold Infusion, 5 Kuba Kuba and 5 Kuba Kuba Maduro's all in their own Humidor. While I do enjoy them I don't want my other 50 or so (so far!) cigars tasting like them.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Fasten your seat belt, Tony.
At 100 posts, we send you the design for the tattoo. :vs_cool:


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Fasten your seat belt, Tony.
> At 100 posts, we send you the design for the tattoo. :vs_cool:


Hey I never got mine LMAO


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

If a guy is smoking infused sticks, he or shy might not notice if the other sticks are getting polluted, or might not care! I don't smoke infused ceegars, but I think that the reason that it's recommended that infused not be integrated with non-infused is that there's some validity to the rule. But, hey, if a guy's not bothered by it, head on!


----------



## narc83 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> If a guy is smoking infused sticks, he or shy might not notice if the other sticks are getting polluted, or might not care! I don't smoke infused ceegars, but I think that the reason that it's recommended that infused not be integrated with non-infused is that there's some validity to the rule. But, hey, if a guy's not bothered by it, head on!


Curmudgeonista is still on the warpath and is misreading what i posted. I never lobbied for stashing acids with your expensive cigars. That is just him projecting and trying to bash me for no reason at all.

From my experience the whole hoopla is over done because after 2+ months the VS tasted perfectly fine. The Cello does an excellent job segregating flavors and in a pinch an acid will not transfer any flavors to nearby cigars over a month or two if you lack the space.

I posted a pic of 1-20ct humidor with victor sinclairs 55 with one lone acid left. That is not my only humidor and i never stated that its a great idea to put infused cigars with your favorites. VS 55 i enjoy but they are cheap so why does storing them with acids offend people like Curmudgeonista?

I had a whole tin of acids in there and nothing bad occurred. I have another 20 ct humidor and i put a pack of prime times as an experiment with some of the lighter VS 55 to see if they would pick up some of the cherry flavor. After 2+ month absolutely nothing happened. The humidor has a very light cherry smell to it but is fading rapidly.

The following two pics of the 20 cts filled with VS 55 are the ones that i had zero concerns with any type of infusion transfer since all the cigars are like $1.5 a pop. For everyone's information the VS 55 are actually decent smokes the longer you let them sit in a humidor.

My other humidors (glass top 50cts) with my AB black markets, RP decades, LGC mi amor, AB Prensados, Aging room f55, etc are never stored with any flavored cigars. I don't care for the Decades or Mi amor but my brother and friends love them so i store them with my better smokes.

The guy posted that he has a 100 ct humidor and a smaller one and i was asking if it was a puny one like the 20 ct or smaller. My point was that its perfectly fine to store acids with the cheaper sticks or other cigars that he doesn't particularly love. Since he likes acids what is the harm in using the smaller one for overflow of cigars that he doesn't care for and the infused ones?

I stored mint and coffee flavored cigars with Acids and there was zero flavor transfers over the few months that i stored them all together. Maybe over years and if you remove the cello it would be a "disaster". But if you have more than one Humidor why would you randomly just toss in cigars all together?

I segregate based on size, brand, and cost because its easier to organize that way. Infused cigars i toss in with cheapos since i smoke those quick and its not the end of the world if they "magically" turned into a kuba kuba.


----------



## narc83 (Dec 16, 2015)

Well back to the Rh level. I find that the bashing of higher RH levels to be silly since i love 70% rh and i don't have trouble with wrappers ripping or unraveling on me any longer. I smoked cigars at like 63-67% Rh and the drawback was wrappers exploding when cut, wrappers tearing when i removed the bands, and the wrappers cracking while i smoked them. It wasn't the end of the world but higher humidity has not caused any bitter flavors, lighting issues, or soggy cigars. I live in Arizona so my experience my differ from those in more humid areas of the country. 

People seem to fail to realize that humidors are not consistent throughout but the humidity is higher at the top and lower at the bottom. Its why its recommended to rotate your cigars or install a fan in the larger cabinets. 

As you can see from the bottom photo of one of my glass tops there is a 2 RH% difference when you place the hygrometers a few inches below or a few inches away from the humidification source. One of the big perks of glass tops is that you can see and photograph your hygrometers without having to open the lid. The bottom hygroset 2 is at 70% RH while the top one is at 72% rh.

Humidification is to the left side in this photo.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

No doubt you've ruffled a few feathers around here. I read your post a few times before I got it. I understand if you like infused smokes, trying to get a few cheap smokes to get some of their flavors might be good. But with my first cursory view it did look like you were advocating for mixing acids with regular smokes. You have to realize most people don't read posts over and over to understand. One quick read is the norm. As for your smokes unraveling. Do you cut too high on the cap? Try a punch out v cut, I bet those issues go away. If you're having trouble getting off the band, wait awhile til you're about 3/4 inch from the band. The glue should be sufficiently warmed to remove it without an issue.


----------



## narc83 (Dec 16, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> No doubt you've ruffled a few feathers around here. I read your post a few times before I got it. I understand if you like infused smokes, trying to get a few cheap smokes to get some of their flavors might be good. But with my first cursory view it did look like you were advocating for mixing acids with regular smokes. You have to realize most people don't read posts over and over to understand. One quick read is the norm. As for your smokes unraveling. Do you cut too high on the cap? Try a punch out v cut, I bet those issues go away. If you're having trouble getting off the band, wait awhile til you're about 3/4 inch from the band. The glue should be sufficiently warmed to remove it without an issue.


~65 Rh really didn't work out for me because the wrappers were too brittle and that is why they were so easy to damage and why they cracked and unraveled when smoking. At 70 Rh the wrappers are much more supple and can take more abuse. I've never encountered any problems at 70 Rh while the wrapper problems really made the lower Rh band a no go for me. At first i thought wrapper issues were something that came with the territory. That was true, until i ended up buying the 5 pack sampler of g-fresh acids and seeing that at 69% RH they burned and smoke beautifully w/o any problems with the wrappers.

For the guy who started the thread you can easily test what humidity level you prefer simply by buying a g-fresh acid and a regular one and smoking them at the different Rh's and seeing which one you prefer. The g-fresh acids have the boveda 69 and if you keep a small humidor at 65 rh (add the regular matching acid) and then smoke both you can see if you can spot a difference.

Famous-smoke and Thompson both have g-fresh and regular acids that you can test out. Famous has the blondies and kuba kuba g-fresh so its probably the best site to order from. The blondies are $19.99 for 5 g-fresh blondies and for some reason the regular 5 pack of blondies are $20.99. The Kuba Kuba 5 pack g-fresh is $33.99 while the regular 5 pack kuba kuba is $37.99.

Normally i buy acids at Thompson because you can get 5 packs frenzies of Kuba Kuba (madura/regular), Cold fusions, etc for $19.99 each instead of the 30-40 bucks at most other sites (limited 1 type per customer). If anyone has any experience with ordering acids cheaper than $4/per, please share because Thompson's turnaround and economy shipping is glacial.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

3-mouser to Sean


----------

